# Please join me in welcoming mrsmason as the new moderator



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Sorry for the delay in welcoming mrsmason.mrsmason is 25, happily married, and has 4 pets. A cat, a dog, and 2 rodents. She has had Fibro and CFS for about 3 years, and going on 10 years that she has been diagnosed with IBS and Endo. It's obvious that she is a very upbeat person with a love for talking.I am very pleased that mrsmason's goals for the BB are to learn, form supportive relationships with people whose problems are similar to mine, and to hopefully be supportive to others.Thank you mrsmason for volunteering to moderate. I'm sure you will find this a very rewarding experience.Jeff


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks mrsmason


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

What a nice welcome letter, Jeff. And welcome, Mrs. Mason.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the intro. Jeff.I didn't realize you were so young MrsM. I guesss that's why you chose your username. You must have been recently married when you came on.You need some rat poison to get rid of those rodents? Just kidding! What kind are they? Do the kids take care of them? Do you find them loveable? Am I asking too many questions? Did we go over this already? Well, at least you don't have to research these.M.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL M,Yes, I was newly wed when I signed on, and the new name was still such a novelty, I used it. Now I think I'd choose something else, but I also think it's cute when people call me "MM", so it isn't too bad.







We don't have any kids yet, and not planning on having any in the near future. (Health probs and what not)The rodents are little critters called Degus. They're related to Chinchillas, and their natural habitat is the Andes mountains. (Don't get me started talking about my pets - LOL)I find them highly lovable, and boy are they hilarious to watch!LOL Any more questions, fire away!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Congrats MM!! I haven't been here for some time now because I've felt so much better thanks to Jeff's BB site! I've received so much wonderful advice from others, and have come a long way, baby.







I know you will do a great job as Susan did, and with the two of you putting your heads together with info to share...look out fibro world..we are going to find a cure!!!


----------

